

Show HN: TimeForZen, my first "learning to code" solo project - ChrisNorstrom
http://www.timeforzen.com

======
dclaysmith
Fantastic. I will definitely use this. Very relaxing.

UI could use some polish. What if you had a "big" featured track at the top
and then more options below?

<http://imgur.com/5IBlu> (MS Paint copy and paste)

The columns below would be channels/categories.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
lol Thanks.

The mockup actually gives me some ideas. When I get enough tracks (like 50+) I
think I'm going to take your advice and put a featured track at the very top.

As well as changing all the images to lazy load as people scroll down. That
way the site loads up faster initially.

------
helen842000
This is pretty nice!

I think it would be pretty cool if when you selected a track the beautiful
picture that accompanies the audio goes to full screen. Maybe the black
instruction bar could display until the track loads and just fade leaving the
photo and a pause/close window icon somewhere discreet like in the top right
hand corner!

 _Listens to the waves_

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
I was originally going to do it that way. Have a full screen background, but
by loading that up it would slow down the loading of the song. I think I'll
revisit the concept since you like the idea. I'll probably give it a try in
the next build. Thanks.

------
tstegart
I can't get it to work, it just sits at the loading screen for me. Using
Firefox on Vista.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Thank you so much, I was afraid of this. I'm using tinybox2 from scriptiny.com
and the glitch might be from his script.

What version of firefox do you have?

~~~
tstegart
11.0, the latest version. Chrome works just dandy though.

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Jesus Christ. OK check this out. Apparently there's a weird voodoo glitch
between Firefox and amazon s3 bucket policies (which are a nightmare for
beginners) that was preventing the audio from streaming only on Firefox
browsers...

After 7 hours of hair pulling, I fixed it. But I've lost my bucket polices
that prevent hot-linking the audio. And I've also decided to abandon Amazon
S3. I'm making the switch tonight. It's such a pain in the ass It's just not
worth it. So much trouble just to get the simplest things done when I could of
spent 1 minute with an FTP client and a .htaccess file and gotten the same
result. I've had so many problems with numerous Amazon services, from unboxed,
to video on demand, to S3 numerous times, to amazon mp3. I am disappointed and
frustrated beyond comprehension. Strike 10 Amazon. (literally this is the 10th
time I've had problems) You're out. Maybe no one else has had problems but I
personally am going to avoid Amazon services. I've experienced 10 glitches
over the last year that have affected my purchases or websites and I've seen
enough.

~~~
tstegart
Still broken. Maybe its me and not your site.

